# Negative padding...but US only



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

Yet another reason to look longingly over the Atlantic...

I saw this on the new TiVo blog site.

"Plus, another new service feature!
So youve heard about the new Yahoo Online Scheduling (since I just told you about it a few days ago)...*But there is another new feature that were pretty excited about as well. Its called Overlap Protection. In the past, if two of your favorite shows overlapped by a minute or two, you could only record one or the other. Now, with Overlap Protection, your TiVo box can record both shows back-to-back by clipping just enough from the end of the first show or the beginning of the second show, based on which has the higher Season Pass priority in Season Pass Manager. *

I so want a Series two machine!


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

We call it Endpad!


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

Isn't there a difference? I thought endpad only puts on time at the beginning / end while this takes it off of one in order to allow both to be recorded?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I think that somebody did produce a version of Endpad that introduced negative padding, but nobody seems to have the confidence to merge it in with the main product. Does this mean it isn't reliable? Is anybody out there running it on a daily basis?


----------



## zippy7272 (Dec 29, 2004)

iankb said:


> I think that somebody did produce a version of Endpad that introduced negative padding, but nobody seems to have the confidence to merge it in with the main product. Does this mean it isn't reliable? Is anybody out there running it on a daily basis?


I'm on the look out for this at the mo. Any ideas where I might find a copy? (negative padding that is)


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

I think it is somewhere in the main endpad thread - lots of reading ahead for you LOL

Mike


----------

